# Rockmans Report/Mille Lacs Mn



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

The night bite is on. The best bite for walleyes is at night under bobbers or go deep water cranking with reef runners or #9 shad raps on plainer boards during the day. The small mouth are still biting good on the rocks with small crank baits. For those of you coming up to the lake, you can stop in and I will give you the numbers for your GPS, for the night bite for the walleyes. Water temps are still in the high 70s and the dog days of August are upon us. Do not waste your time on spinners, that bite is still very slow. Leeches or crawlers under a bobber are working very well. There is still a little bit of a rock bite early in the am. Plain hooks if there is not a lot of wind and small 32nd ounce jigs in the orange and in the green colors, if you have some wind. There is a decent bobber bite on the mud flats also. 8 mile and 9 mile are the flats that I have heard about lately. There are some nice slot fish being caught at night rite now. The northerns are still being caught on bobbers with an 8 to 10-inch suckers in Vineland Bay. We did find some walleyes in the weeds in Vineland Bay in 10 ft of water on Saturday night. We are catching some nice big 10 to 12 inch perch on crawlers during the day on the 2nd reef in 16 to 21 ft of water if you like to catch some nice perch, that is where they are.

Be safe

We will see ya

When we see ya

Thanks

Rockman
www.rockyreef.com


----------

